# 17centry warhmmer, the first Human Elf war.



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

if you know me then you know i streat to mutch of my butter over to much bread. this is stroy four, after lone dreadnought (sorry updates are slow) 40K Vs 2K this and a fourth hidden one (don't ask I WILL NOT TELL) eak, this one was born of a computer issuse. when i go to school i could not open my normal stroys on my flash drive. I needed something to do so i did this. problem been solved so this stroy going to get really, really slow update. but i have 2 updates up my computer though so you get a little taste then it will go slow, i digress, here the first part, a time line of the events leading to the war. 

_2534 The empire develops lighter fire arms that reload faster, they are called muskets.

2534 Bayonets are developed

2536 The Norse men push south and invade Nuln. In the battle of Bealton, a small town the battle was fought at, the Choas troops are defeated. The musket is key to this

2537Lessons from Belton lead to a new army where the prime troops are Musketeers.

2538at the battle of dark forest the new army puts a ork waaagh down with ease.

2538 The empire engineers create a number of new artillery and name them base on the weight of fire. Nuln new 2 Pounders become high in demand for aggressive generals who wish mobile fire power. 12 and 16 pound “field pieces” are use for to pound foreword enemy forces before engagement, and heavy 24, and 36 pounder “siege guns” are used to turn fortification to ruble. The Great Cannon are classified as 24 pounders

2539the tactical work by Richard Von Gustva become well known proclamation the future victory will spout form the barrel of a gun. But the works also proclamation that the Empire destiny is to rule over all of the lands of man and beyond, the Breatons are unawere of the work.

2542Emperor Karl Franz dies in bed

2541the new Emperor is elected Richard von Gustva.

2543 A massive repeater rifle is invented. Sitting on a cannon carriage the 6 barreled “coffee grinders” as they are dubbed blow skeptic away on a fire test were they top out at 300 round a minute. They are called Gatling guns.

2547 Richard dispatch a army of over 5,000 musketeers, 2,000 calvary, 400 cannons and 40 Gatling guns to finally pacify Sylvania once and for all under the command of Stefen Von Gustva son of the Emperor.

2549 A massive battle sees a legion of over 15,000 undead risen under a collation of Vampire counts meets Stefen at the fords of Stir within cannon range of the Wurtbad. Stefen promptly digs in.

2549 the undead surged across the river, half way across the river Cannons rip in to the tightly packed mass of dead. ¾ across they Gatling open up in to there first test of battle and kill. The Gatling mow down rank after rank of dead. Still they come on but the musketeers throw there muskets behind the assault the smoke from the guns is visible miles away.

The army of the Vampires was crushed. The army spread out and began's pacification. Where they go they are welcomed as heroes.

2552 A detachment of Infantry delivering supply's to a out post under the command of Brigadier Icondra is isolated and trapped in a village with Crypt Ghouls at all sides. With more guns then they have body's they train the Villagers to fight.

2552 A force of calvary to investigate the lose of supply's find the Village held in the hands of the living and the Ghouls piled 8 deep. In honor the Village of Pressien is made Stefens command hub.

2553-2556 They say there no zeal like a convert and the Prussian prove it. They join the army in mass and go to the darkest holes in Sylvania and rally the peasants to fight for them selves. Within a year every village has a its only state sanction militia of Musketeers.

2556 years after the war began the region of Sylvania is proclaimed pacified and though its far from safe, its now safer and well on the way. In recognition of his service Stefen is made a elector count of the region of Sylvania. There are protests among the counts but muted, he rose by his own skill and no one wants the job. Pressien is made the capital of the region

2558 the Pressien military school is founded in the, now a city, of Pressia.

2560 A ork hoard thunders into the land of the empire from the north lands. Orks are pushed back in the lowest costing open battle against orks ever barely 500 men die to the orks 3,000. the General was Ronald Mc Tarien though attributed to the over supply of 2 pounders and the speed of which he could deploy them. A number of lesser battle are won winning Ronald fame.

2562 The first regiments are recruit from Sylvania they before leaving are trained in the Prussian military academy's drill squares. They are hard men trained in fighting against monsters the lurk out there door.

2565 A 'minor' board clash between the Brenton and the Empire see a number of Brenton lords slay unjustly, and unavenged by the 'pipe organ from hell' as the Brenton's dub the Gatling guns. But the hero Ronald Mc Tarien is slay in the fighting to a lance.

2565 Troops from Sylvania take upon them selfs to take revenge for the loss of Ronald. They sneak across the the boarder and ambush Lord Cariden and his retinue who are out hunting. They die in a volley of gun fire from the bushes to each side. and there body's hung upon the trees on the border. The perpetrators are identified and shot at dawn.

2570 Richard von Gustva is killed while touring the land of Sylvania by Elven Assassins. The Sylvania's, a people fiercely defensive of the Emperor who led them from the shadows, are enraged. 3 days latter the elven ambassador to the empire is killed by a record 300 foot kill from a tailor made hunting rifle. The assassin is never caught.

2572 Elves protest, retracting troops long promised for aid against the chaos raider, a moot point as the towers on the boarder filled with Gatling guns make a invasion by the Norse men a dicey proposition, the protest wrecks havoc with the election. Steffen Von Gustav sits it out, though suggesting a tariff on elf goods, the Dwarfs, in competition to elven goods, grant the province of Sylvania a discount, driving a economy boom. The population booms.

2573 The man Otto Grisden becomes Emperor, narrowly.

2575 Along the north coast of the empire elves raid up and down. The casualty number in the hundreds. The high elves denies it. The Dwarfs caution of the war of the beard, a war to them the High Elves are to blame.

2576 Otto try's to the mend the widening gulf between the High Elves and the Empire by dispatching emissary to Ulthuan. They are lost on the high seas.

2580 Court Stefen Von Gustva dies. His successor is his son Gregor Von Gustva a man who traveled wide within Sylvania and has picked up habits from the locals, like zeal to the Empire.

2583 The Breatons notice increases aggression on the boarder.

2584 In chasing a elf raiding fleet a Empire warship meets a Breton fleet deep in Breton territory the Bretons attack and are smashed by the 22 gun battle ships of the Empire.

2584The Breaton's demand compensation from the Empire for the lost of ships and men on there own territory, the Empire refuses and moves a number of troop to the boarder, war is brewing.

2585No one is sure who fired the first blow. But on this day Empire troops marched across the boarder and others soon followed, the commander is Ilenda.

2586 The battle of Bretienfeild ,the battle Breton chivalry dies. The Bretons host line against the Empire, banners snapping in the wind, against the drab musketeers. They charged and died. Cannons blasted them, Musketeers shot them, and then stabbed them with there bayonets. And as they charged there were blasted by gattling guns. All who died were unavenged. Men at arms were routed and fled before the Empire.

2588 Breton resistance crumples at the battle of Iddern the last of there force is destroyed, it is the last time they could mount a offensive.

2589 the king of the Bretons Xevion dies rather then surrender in a last charge he is cut down in a hail of bullets. The remain Breton lords follow suit, save the grail knights who defend holy places which they can’t do if dead. they alone let the Empire take over.

2591 the provinces of Vichy, Ideran, Brean and Gulla are formed and the elector counts are chosen.

2595 elves level the city of Iteran on the northern coast. in a last bid for peace the Emperor goes to Ulthuan departing on the 62 gunner Hammer of Sigmar. 

2596 after being gone for a year the Hammer returns, in peaces upon the shores of the north. The only survivor says the elves destroyed the ship and kill the Emperor.

2597 the elector count of Sylvania Richter Von Gbchoff is made Emperor. 

2699 a massive fleet launches for Ulthuan.

2700 the fleet is only a few miles away and they meet the first elven ships._
The Dread Lord walked down the long hall ways of palace of the Witch King smiling broadly sure of his victory. He came before the might King in his Cold Iron skin and felt his pirceing gaze he bowed and fell to his knee.
“why are you here?” 
“My lord I wish to report upon a plot which will aid the conquest of Ulthuan.” 
“speak then, but know if you waste my time you life is forfeit.” 
“yes my lord, for many years me and my men have raided the Empire, and when we saw how the Empire responded to a boarder clash I chose to try and split the High Elf and Empires ties.”
“why was I not told?”
“had it failed I would have been punished, and rightly so to my lord, for it.”
“I see Go one.”
“yes my lord, for years we masquerade as High Elfs and inflected great harm upon them driving the wedge farther and farther between them such as was done with the Dwarfs.” the Witch King was intrigued
“and?”

“as I speak a human army is going to invade Ulthuan.” the Witch King pulled his head back and laughed, 
“now, when the Humans tire Ulthuan we will launch a two fronted war one they can't win and crush them both.” pointing at the Lord who had done this 

“you will be reward for this imensly, what do you want?”
“a command in the coming battle, and the right to be the second warrior upon the shore after yourself.”

“You will have it! Ulthuan will fall!”


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

I must say nicely done, it's quite following normal logic of events and it's indeed just a matter of time untill the empire invents more powerfull guns. I had a feeling the Dark Elves were behind all the treason and I really see Malekith stabbing the lord, the moment he has set foot on the beach as second, for not telling him. I am quite curious how the Empire will react against Tilea and how the war against the elves will develop on the seas. 
Nice job, I'll be waiting for that update.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Kulzanar said:


> I must say nicely done, it's quite following normal logic of events and it's indeed just a matter of time untill the empire invents more powerfull guns. I had a feeling the Dark Elves were behind all the treason and I really see Malekith stabbing the lord, the moment he has set foot on the beach as second, for not telling him. I am quite curious how the Empire will react against Tilea and how the war against the elves will develop on the seas.
> Nice job, I'll be waiting for that update.



Tilea?,, what about them?, who are they i think they show up in the Estalia army book i downloaded once,, there just a butch of small city states, how would they interfear?


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

Not really interfering but just wondering if the lust for conquering of the Empire will stretch itsself to these lands as well.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Chapter one*

_“The Wrecks of the Sea Walker and Wind Challenger are important as they mark the first casualties for the first Elf, Empire war. There recent discovery was made possible by a Bretonnia fishing trawler snagged net coming up with a piece of the ship.” HNN special on the first Elven human war. _
The sea had existed before man, before Dwarves, Before Elves and it would remain long after they all faded from the earth.

Damn it, something about the ocean always made Alltha a philosopher. The ship Dawn Racer slid gracefully across the water it sisters ships, Sea Walker, and Wind Challanger, were far to each side. 

Alltha sighed, his mission was to watch for any ships from the Empire,, that sentence still made his stomach twist. He leaned out form the ships rigging to watch the horizon, nothing, good. He still had vivid memorys of fight along side the men of the Empire. This new Empire though, He sighed again, the sea also made him moody.

Leaning from the rigging again he let go with one hand and brought a telescope to his eye and searched again, noth,, no wait something.
It was ugly, big, and slab sided they must have had a dwarf do it. 

It did not cut though the waves, it smashed though them like they did not exist. Still one human ship, and three Elven ships good enough. Captain Alltha of the Loran Sea Guard dropped the telescope and started to send orders though his patrol. The ships swung wide to starboard to engage the human ship. 
As they approached they got close enough to determine detail Alltha looked it over again and started to count gun ports, muttering to himself 
“2,6,8,20,30,” as the number rose so did his dread “40,50,60, 62.” Lower the scope he frowned, 
62 cannons.
That was lot of guns, he did not think he had ever seen 62 guns fire at once. They were to close, the ship the, he looked though the scope again, Titan, was turning to port to bring a broadside to bear, tuning now would bring there width to bare and make them a wider target. Not a good idea. 
The ships did spray out so that only one ship could be hit at a time. 
With a roar the whole port of the Titan faded into smoke and 62 cannon ball raced out to smash the Elven ships. The ships swung wide, not for nothing were the elves the greatest seafarer on earth. But even they could not dodge a 62 cannon broadside completely. Dawn Racer’s rigging was ripped off by a 12 pound ball ripping a huge hole though sail almost taking it clean off, Alltha only just managed to get off the rigging before it hit. 
Sea Walker, and Wind Challanger put on more sail to take advantage of the reload time to get closer to board her. 
Then the top deck erupted. 
In the smoke from the first volley a number of heavy .50 cal Gatling guns were rolled up and then they let rip. 
The cloud of smoke rolled off the top deck as bullets turned the two ships into charnel house’s. One 50 cal bullet, or even a volley of them would do damage but not enough. 

But a volley of 200 a minute from eight guns shredded it.
The Sea Walker, had no chance the gun fire raked up and down the ship never stopping, never ceasing tearing the wood up behind it into splinters. Then a roar, deeper than a Gatling added to the carnage. Riffled 2 pounders. The precise, if light, cannons holed the boat and riddled it with Canister sending splinters flying every which way.
Wind Challenger orbited the titan pummeling it with its Eagle bolt throwers, to no effect this ship was to big the bolts just did not have enough power to get though the hard wood which was, unknown at the time, plated in copper. 

Then Challenger got hit by pair of stern mounted Gatling guns that tore her rigging apart and the volley of bullets sent her mast off.
Now the ships could not move and the cannons were reloaded. 
Not in perfect time like the first volley more ragged, the cannons fired, and ripped Sea Walker to ribbons the already torn ship disipeared in a shower of splinters and a hail of 12 pound cannon balls. The ship began to come around to destroy the Wind Challenger.
Alltha eyes were dinner plates, he turned and started yelling orders, if two ships failed what chance did one loner have? They need to withdraw and tell what happened.

In fact Challenger was semaphoring them to do as much. Dawn Racer spun rapidly and put out its full (remaining) sail and sail away.
Wind Challenger fought to the last, her bolt throwers still trying to sink the unsinkable. With one last volley the Challenger was turned to so many splinters. Admiral Adalhelm gave orders. 
“Fetch one of the Knife Ears out of the water so we can question him and tell the General that I failed and a ship got away they will be ready.”

Dawn Racer sped away form the two piles of splinters that were once proud ships. 
“Captain,” the crows nest yelled down “come up here.” 
Alltha climbed the rigging like he was born to, for in a way he was, at the top he took out his telescope and looked where the Elf was pointing. 

Though tube of leather and glass he saw sail, many sail, many square sails. 
Putting it down Alltha was calm, calm but mad, but also sad at a friendship lost.
“Full sail, Ulthuan will be invaded.”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*chapter 2*

_“The battle of Cassador ( a Small island in the shifting Isles) was the first of many battle where the human technology and innovation meat eleven magic and tradition, and won thus setting a trend the war would follow for the next five years” _

It was night, the Dawn Racer pulled into the bay. The elves scanned the shore, then a tower, dark in the night, flashed in code toward the Dawn Racer
“ who are you?” in the night the elves felt the subtle clicking of bolt throwers lining up on them
Alltha held a lantern up and opened and closed a plate blocking and unblocking the light.
“Dawn Racer with news.” the Bolt throwers unloaded and went at ease.
“ what news?” with a heavy heart Alltha signaled it back.

“ War comes to Ulthuan.” The tower began to signal to tower to either side, and they signaled to others. The news spread though out the island, that night they went to bed civilians, and woke up soldiers. 

In every town and village the Militia was called archers strung bows, spearmen put on their armor and shined there shields and in the morning mist they marched to meet the foe. 
The Mages searched for the fleet, and found it they would land upon the shore of Chrace and they went to meet them.
The Dawn racer was a damaged and so missed the naval attack. Alltha took his spot with the guard, and survived.
Adalhelm saw the elves navy approach, pitiful. All wood and frilly decorations, not good sold battle ships at all, even the biggest packed no more then bolt throwers, and they had tested the ship with captured bolt throwers. 
Still if they boarded it would get ugly, best to kill them before it happened. 
“run out the cannons.” He yelled “pull in sail, roll the Gatling’s out.” the ship readied for battle her ally to her flanks doing the same. 
“hard to port!” he yelled and the ship swung round, “fire on my mark.” the Elven ships got closer, closer, NOW “Fire at will!” the ship shock as 62 cannon balls smashed home sending wood splinters flying the Elven battle ship yet it was not to be stopped it kept closing, “Gatlings fire at will!” 
The guns roared into the top deck of the ships killing and driving elves below all who stayed were sliced by a hail of bullets that would not end. Then 2 pound cannons fired, doing little damage to the hull, but smashing into the mast and cracking then shattering it. 
All around the story was the same, Elven battle ships fell to the relentless pounding of cannon fire. On the Elven Flag ship Spear of Kaine the captain knew full well the situation, and the stakes, 5,000 years of Elven dominance at sea.

at a word the only thing the High Elves do better then sailing was brought to bear.
Magic.
Fireballs started to rain down upon the ships of the empire, lighting flammable sail, wood, rope and most of all, powder.
The fight seemed to turn, but the winds of magic could only blow for so long at such intensity and they waned, while the winds of technology never ceased and the hail of cannon balls was unstoppable. The Elven ships fell to the endless bombardment, not like weak kittens but like lions roaring against the fate. 
There bolt throwers petered off the copper clad titans, there magic run dry they tried to close to board.
Cannons spewed grape shot into their hulls, and Gatling turned the upper deck slick with blood, each time they tried to board to fight the men of the empire they were driven back, and when they got closer still the muskets of the foe fired roaring into eleven ranks killing those the Gatling’s missed.

The battle began with 80 ships, 50 elf, 30 human at the end only 22 elven ships slunk away, and 15 human battleships were still afloat. Though most of those were heavily damaged. The transports went on, ahead lay Charce, and battle.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Chapter 3*

_“after winning the battle the empire now had a true challenge ahead Dawn Racer got away and Ulthuan was ready. They now had to storm the beach’s in the face of a determined foe who would not let them go, a task thought impossible.”_

Alltha watched as the Empire ships bobbed up and down slowly the Mon Keigh were waiting for the tide. He knew not who coined the term for the enemy, but it had spread faster then lamp oil in a river. 

He shrugged in his armor and turned back to watch the fleet from his sentry post. Time was on there side they could only strike as high tide, as the water rushed in. 

They had waited enough, Adalhelm gave orders soon massive boats rowed by 10 strong men dropped into the water, at the nose of each was a Gatling gun. 

In the lead boat were a pair of young Musketeers by the name of Johan and Izaak they sat in the prime position, right behind the Gatling gun they would be the one whose whole job was to break the Elven charge, no pressure. 

Johan took a deep breath as the boat hit water and rocked back and forth. Behind him the heavy storm troopers began to pull the oars back propelling them forward in great thrusts toward the beach he glanced up and hoped the defenses held.

Now came the empire Alltha pulled a horn from his belt and blew loudly into the wind. Rapidly the well drilled Spear Elves and Archers formed up Alltha ran form his post to form up with the sea guard. Before the Mon Keigh stood 900 troops, more then enough to hold a beach landing for a day, tomorrow more would come. It was futile. 

The commander yelled his command “Archers,” bows swung upward “loose!” shafts of long bows shot up in and landed among the boats,, that had armored tops.

The water frothed from the countless Arrows swishing though the air in a deadly hail. The roof kept them off though they dug themselves into the wood roof up to there fletching. Arrows lunched horizontal thunked into the wooden hull and dented the heavy shield around the Gatling Gun. 

The long boat closed to the beach, and dragged it self upon the shore. Johan pulled a massive 100 round drum from a box to ether side and spun the gun once to chamber the first round. 
The commander gave the order and the Spear men charged forward followed by the Sea Guard who loosed arrows as they charged forward. 

As the army of Elves charged forward the Storm Troopers fired upon them with there Muskets that was his clue. 
Taking a deep breath Johan started to crank, slowly then rapidly. The Gatling Gun scythed though the Elven lines spilling and cascading them like a glacier shedding ice. The Elves line tried to readjust and redress the formation even as they surged forward, into death. 

The bullets punched though the chain mail and cloth the spearmen wore and then, and this was key, sweep sideways and slayer the elf. By traversing back and forth the gun kept killing. Even when shields were raised it was no good, the bullets knocked them aside and slaying the man behind it. 

Alltha was in the charge, though he long since gave up on charging. His shield was raised high and he felt the gun traverse across his shield. He barely held up to it as the volley of bullets tried to force it aside, but to either side bullets killed his comrades.

The guns stopped firing, the Gatling guns had simultaneously ran out of ammo. With out a order the army of spear men surged forward followed by the Sea guard. 

In the even in the roar of hundred of elven warcrys the lack of shooting was shattering but there was no time to reflect, time to reload. 

Johan grabbed another ammo box as his partner grabbed the spent box and threw it side the new one clicked in place and Johan switched with him so Izaak would shoot and tire his arm out. After a half second he started spinning in to the tightly packed mass of troops, it took less then 15 seconds

What little reprieve the elves had was gone as the guns opened up and hammed into the approaching formation. Alltha dove behind a small sand dune scrambling for cover as bullets chewed the sand up. Beside him he felt a body fall, still breathing. 

Looking he saw it was the commander who was leading from the front over the roar of battle he yelled at him 
“do you know how were going to get those guns?”
“No, you?”

As the battle waged the second wave came upon the still strong tide. Boats loaded to the brim with Strom Troopers. 
The boats ran ashore, and the men did to. Though they arrows soon inflected loses they stood firm and as one fired. The smoke rose and many elves fell before the bombardment, like machines they loaded even as arrows fell around them felling them randomly . 

Soon they were ready to fire and they did so. The Elves had had enough. Commanders started to yell and the force fell back with no small haste. The bombardment of arrows picked up, but soon they found something out, Gatling guns, were rifled. 

The guns soon began to strafe the archer who soon fell back. 

Alltha looked though his telescope at the humans, more men came ashore by the moment, and now they brought cannons ashore. This war was going to be longer then thought.

Johan rested on his gun, it was over, he looked over the field of mangled corpses.
“by Sigmar, its a wonder they don’t give up.”
“they ran, we stand, they did.” Izaak said munching on a smoked ham sandwich. 

“I suppose,” he watched another boat come ashore, this one loaded with Jagers. “Jagers.” he scoffed Izaak looked at them.
“ya,” he yelled “why didn't you stand in line with the rest of us!” They did not notice and they went over the soft sand and into the forest.

Johan sighed, “think there try again?” 
“no way,” Izaak said he pointed behind them at the barge Kastell that was sinking in the shallow water off shore, sinking on purposes to make a very stable fire platform for the large number of Howitzers on it. 
“see that, no way they dare attack us with that there, we would crush them.”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Chapter 4*

_“contrary to what most people think Emperor Richter was not anti elf, he responded as he saw fit, a bit heavy handed but not badly all things taken.”_

Johan and Izaak were clearing some trees so the Howitzers would have the full firring range. 
Izaak looked up absently and started 
“what?” Johan said 
“DRAGONS!” the cry spread from man to man and a few men fired upon them, pointless, they could not possible hit them from that range with smooth bores. 

Men ran back to trenches dug into soft sand as the dragons swept low one swung right over Johans head and breathed flame sweeping the platoon in front of him into glass. 

The blast of heat swept over him and the glare blinded him, falling over backward he stood back up soon and saw the sand turned to glass in front of him. Another dragon swept low, grabbing his off the ground he fired upon it. 

The gun bucked into his shoulder and he think he saw sparks fly off its golden yellow scales but not sure. The dragons flame his men who crowded round a Gatling gun trying to bring it down. There was a explosion as the powder in the magazine and molten steel and brass flew ever ware. 

The dragons flew over the line and started to fly straight for the battleships and transports off the coast.

Commanders gave order and soon a weapon built just to take out dragons was rolled out on the top deck, a 32 mm revolver cannon the Puckle gun.

Firing at a aimed rate of one every other second the heavy rounds arched out and hit the dragons as conventional cannons filled the air with canister. 

A sun dragon swept low and blasted flame into side of a troop transport as it magazine went up in flame. The shock wave from the explosion stunned it for a second and a battleship volleyed with its cannons the massive volley of 62 cannons punched though wing, muscle and scale a like and it fell screaming into the ocean. 

The Puckle guns punched though wing membrane as they had been told to and the dragons began to fly off, there wounds forcing them back, save one. 

His wings were so torn that it fell out of the air upon the beach. Standing up surrounded by men it started to lay waste to the troops around cutting them in half with it claws while the elf atop it used his long bow to max effect stabbing though men like kabobs.

A cannon team aimed a cannon at it, only for there hands to be stopped from firing it by a engineer, making a handful of changes to the aim he still stayed there hand, then gave the order.

The 12 pound cannon ball fired just as the dragon arced its head back, the ball and brain connected turning the dragons head into so much pudding. The dragon fell dead and the high elf atop it was shot by eight men at once.

Johan panted rapidly working a ramrod to load his musket as fast as he could his face sporting a minnor burn. A man to his left asked 
“now what?” 
Izaak smiled “we could eat it.” 
“can you eat dragon?” another said 
“don't know, can't be worse then a hardtack biscuit though.”
Johan walked away 
“well knock you self out I am not going to risk it.” 

In the court of the Empire in Pressien Emperor Richter Von Gbchoff looked across the city, the billowing smoke stacks the hammers of industry pounding, the line of men training out side the city the men of war, the fields of grain stretching out from the city out word, the scythes of the work men raising and lowering,
A far cry from what the oldest men remembered of Sylvania.
The door behind him opened “emperor, the Ambassador wish to see you.” Richter sighed, it was bound to happen.
“send him in.” 
“yes my,,” before he could finish the Ambassador from Kislev barged in, a thick barrel chested man with a thick accent and mustache that was the same color of his red hair, 
“What the HELL are you doing!” and had voice like a bucket of toads.

“what do you mean.” Horshe stormed into the room. 
“ you know what I mean! Breton was bad enough but Ulthuan? Whats next? Tilla? Kislev?!”

The heavy great swordsmen that guarded the Emperor moved forward feeling him threatened by the thick Kislevite, they were waved back by Richter. 

“need I remind you the fact the High Elves attacked us first? Iteran? Emperor Otto Grisden?” 

“what about Breton”
“Otto did that not me.” 
“and yet you have held on to it.” there was no reply to to that. 

“and what would you have me do? Let insults and deaths be unanswered?” Richter sighed 
“look I honestly can't tell you who swung the first blow during the war with Breton but the fact is we won.”

"Fine then, but why in the 4 realms of choas are you building those border forts!”

“there for are defense by from the chaos raiders.”
“Bear shit!” he said with wild arm accenting. Richter started yelling 
“do you have any idea of the situation were in? Most of are troops are't even in the Empire proper! We are stretched thin, if a extended war was waged we would be forced to ether pull back from either Bretonnia or Ulthuan which I may tell you we are make significant progress on.”

“we understand the reasons, but why then are you building it on the border between the Empire and Kislev! Instead of between Kislev and troll country!”

“the supply train would be impossible to maintain over the distance, muskets are more dangerous then spears, but you never need to reload a spear.”

“perhaps, or maybe you don't trust us.”

“of course I trust you.” 
he leaned in close 
“after Bretonnia, were not sure about you, take, them, down.” 

“is that a threat from you, or from Kislev?”

“From the Tzar,” he said pointedly, “or you may find they came into use earlier then you feared.” 

He turned on his heel and left the room. poured himself a glass of wine and drank it slowly as his adviser count Renard came in, “we saw this coming.” 

“we did.” Richter sighed “what do the dwarfs feel on the subject?”

“the feeling I get off Oreack is, about damn time, the general feeling from dwarfs as whole is two fold, one they feel its about time some one put the argent flower sniffers in there, two there be less completion form elven goods now.”

“good, at lest we can count on them.” he took another glass of wine for the bad news. 
“how many incidents this week?” 
“nine, that we know of, the real number is likely higher.”

Richter sighed “I want to make the elves part of the empire, but these damn riots,” he shock his head 
“its getting worses, one of those incidents was anti dwarf the watch clamp down on it, thank Sigmar, but there become less anti elf, and more Human supremacist, you read the latest request?”

Richter scoffed “you mean from the Children of Sigmar?”
“yes, a very innocuous name for such a group.” 
“I have, and I will never comply with there, what did they call it again,” he picked up same papers off a desk and shuffled though them “propose to deal “peoples” of non humanic linage with in the territory of the Holy Empire of Sigmar,” he tossed the stack of papers onto the table. 
“in essence its a plan to enforce such high restriction upon such people as to make them second class citizens.” 

he threw up his hands “what can I do to control this! Between the riots at the sight of elves, and the lynchings I am at the end of my rope.” took a second for the last to sentences to click. 
“fugitively of course, not like those poor elves who were.”
“I am at a lose, perhaps we should have the army, who are sworn to you take over for the watch.”

“At this point I try anything. Make it happen put a army captain in every guard posand subtly have the guard become soldiers, should also help if were invaded.”

“yes my lord, what about Sylvania? They are run by the army like we propose, and yet five of those incidents came from them.” 
“a more xenophobic province does not exist,” Richter sighed 
“we burn that bridge till we get to it, send another general order though out the Empire more strongly worded with threats of death upon those who do, of fail to uphold the laws and proclamation.” 

“yes my lord.” he left the room to do as ordered. Richter turned back to the window and looked over the city of Pressien, he knew of at lest one incident that came from this city, he personally went out to threaten the riots with a regiment of musketeers.

But it was not enough, it was getting worse and unless he could control it, his empire would become as bad, if not worse then the Chaos barbarians they so often fought.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Chapter 5*

You ever feel like your going to get hate mail for something?

_“The high Elves had lost to humanity before, but not like this, on there home soil. Now they made ready for battle, but soon there moral would shatter in a way that could not be fixed. ”_

Five miles from the human lines the Elven warhost gathered, Silver Helms road sun gleaming off there armor, Sword masters came to the mustering penneats snapping in the wind, white lions came from the hitherland, it was there land, Chrace invaded. Spearmen and Archers flooded in from nearby towns and villages, the Sea Guard marched to battle the sun gleaming off there sheilds. It was a sight

The Jager hung form his tree looking over the camp though the scope of his rifle. He waved a second Jager back to camp so the general would know, the man crept off his suit of grotesque browns and greens blending in perfectly Silently he watched, and waited. 

Lore master Teclis walked though the camp, he had came from the white tower with a squad of Mages and a regiment of Sword Masters. His thoughts turned to the battle. This whole thing sat, wrong with him. Yes the Empire claimed to have a valid reason, and look at the events it did seem to incriminate the High Elves. 

This recked of the Druchii if only they could turn this army upon them, he had a thought of that, the High Elves, and Empire storming the beaches of Naggarond, they shown they could do it here, coupled with there might.

He sighed at what could have been and kept walking he had a war council to attend. He passed though the camp and entered the tent. Around a table with a map on it were princes and nobles and on the map it self were a number of small red or blue blocks that the princes moved around as they spoke out plans. 

“are spearmen should hold the center with the archer atop the hill,” the Prince started to move the blocks as he did so. “when the Humans advance forward,” he moved the red ones, “the archers and bolt throwers will draw them away and there unlimber there cannons to deal with the archers and while there doing that were send the Silver Helms,” he took a group of blocks and swung them widely though a forest “and strike the guns, they should be in the rear of the formation, with little defense and we take them out and surround the army at the same time.”

He took a number of red blocks off the table, the cannons? Teclis could not tell the blocks all looked the same, then again he was a mage, he used magic but he did not truly lead. 

A familiar voice spoke up “I agree, but are main block of Spearmen must be fortified by reserves from the Sea Guard,” he moved some more blocks around “and fortify the archer with the White Lions, when its time to strike the archers and eagle claws will pin them, the Spearmen will advance, the White Lions will go around to there flank, then when the order is given they charge as one!” he pushed the blocks around displaying his plan so fast it made Teclis head spin a little, Tyrion smiled grimly “and we get them.” looking he smiled at his brother “thats the plan see to it.” the princes and nobles split among the army to get the army together. 

Tyrion smiled and spoke to his brother “Follow me.” the two walked out of the tent to the edge of the camp were the camp became wood land. 

Teclis gestured for him to begin Tyrion shock his head
“I find my self oddly conflicted, one the one hand, the Empire has invade my home, on the other they tricked like the dwarfs before them by the Dark Elves. Your thoughts you had more contact with them then I?” 

The Jager head flip away from his scope to get a good look, he recognized them from drawings, they were,, he put his head back to the scope he had to get a shot!

“ I understand why they feel the need to do this but that does not mean I won't fight them.” 

“I feel the same.” Tyrion had a frown “All the outer kingdoms are bing mobilized, militia called up battle plans formed, every thing.” 

“come on, fuck you turn,” the Jager hissed into his gun, he doubted he could shoot though armor, he need a head shot though the face plate.

“Why?” Teclis asked “are the humans that much a threat?”
“no, but if the Dark Elves masterminded this then Malekith could attack, we can ill afford to be split.” 

“explains why were both here.”
Tyrion smiled “I came of my own will no hostile invader will set foot on fair Ulthuan if I can help it.” 

Teclis smiled, “what do you make of the coming battle.” 

The Jager stared at the back of a helmet, 
“Turn, turn, turn gods damn you turn.” his finger got close to the trigger. 

“I hope were win, but it will be hard, perhaps,” he sighed, “Perhaps the Empire's on to something.” Teclis laughed it turning into a chocking cough. 

“oh sure lets take over are most renown friends and allys land, maybe Kislv!” 
Tyrion shock his head “I mean with there weapons, there technology is getting to match are magic.” 

“you kidding, a elf use a gun?” 

Jager was calm and collected, even if his mummers did not show it. “turn you Kife ear, turn!”

“what is my title? Defender of Ulthuan, if I can better defend Ulthuan by changing are army then I will, try. Guns are crude, and indelicate, but the Gattling guns show us the future, we can't close with them or the hail of bullets kill us, are archer are only barely better then musket, mark my words there will be a day when every man has the power of Gattling at there fingers, and when that day comes will a old style army of Ulthuan stand?” 

Teclis frowned “you thought on this long and hard.” 
“I have, the past is clear with foresight, and you can trace the future with it. The empires only going to get better and better some day there surpass us, who do not advance, and the Dwarfs who are hidebound with tradition and when that day comes, where will we stand?” 


Teclis turned to face him 
“if you think so,” 
“I do,” 
“Then I will stand with you brother.” 
“Thank you Teclis.” Tyrion said turning he put his hand on Teclis shoulder. 
“trust me its all going to work out.”

He had turned, his face was was half exposed by the angle, he took a moment to think on it, it was as good a shot as he was going to get. 

The loud booming crack of a rifle broke the stillness, and Teclis faces was coated in the what remained of Tyrion's lower jaw. It was in slow motion as Tyrion fell away the bullet digging into his check bone and slicing though his skull and brain. As Teclis reached down to him another boom echoed from the forest another bullet ricochet off the war crown. 

“damn,” the Jager hand stretched out and squad mate fill it with a third rifle aiming he took a quick shot.

Turning to face the foe, Teclis promptly paid for it with a bullet to the gut. Teclis focused and called on his powers stretching his arm out he found the spirit of the one who did this he grabbed it and retracted his arm rapidly.

The Jager was ripped from the trees and was held three inches off the ground in front of a angry, and moist eyed, Teclis, “what have you done!” the Jager looked to the fallen Tyrion “I think I won the whole war in one shot.” 

Teclis pulled his sword from his belt and slowly drove it though the humans heart. 

Dropping the dying man to one side he swung his staff back, his mind bring great power to bare swinging to either side a great gout of flame washed over forest burning it and the remaining Jagers inside it to ash.

He then fell to his brother, his head was a ruined mass of flesh, he was dead and he could not bring him back like he did before. His soul was gone but his body remained, bringing his magic to the body of his twin the flesh reknit it self, becoming whole as he remembered it, for his funeral, he then tended to him self. 

Putting his hand over his chest he pulled the bullet out and reknit the muscle,skin and organ behind it. Then he fell asleep from the exhaustion of it all, magic, and emotional getting to him.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Chapter 6,*

can i have some feed back please? i like to know if people read what i am writeing.

_“Despite what happened to the elven ambassador, that fact that humans had a gun that could kill over that range never came to them, and they payed for there ignorance, Tyrion dead, Teclis wounded, in soul even if his body was healed. Tyrions last act, the battle plan was all they had left and they would do it, with tears in there eyes but do it they would.”_Field Marshal Ludwik von Warenhari was staring at Admiral Adalhelm between them sat a map of the area. 
“we need to break this large army here.” he pointed to place the Jager had said it was.

“So, here the plan we move forward and force a pitched battle.” Adalhelm shock his head, 
“and?”
“We use are musketeers to move up the here,” pointing to pass between hills “reinforced with stormtroopers, I expect the elves to put there archers and bolt throwers here on the high ground, are cannons will set up here,” he pointed to another hill 
“I’ll leave a musketeer regiment there to hold the guns, I will also leave half are Puckle guns with them.” 

“Hold on, my battle ships need some of those, what if were attacked by dragons again?”

Ludwik sighed, Gatling guns and Puckle guns were a resource, and they only had so many of them, the army in the Ulthuan was given priority for any that came from Nuln, but still they were the army and navy equally. Meaning sharing them got to be like determining who gets the kids in a divorce.

“yes half, and your get the other half.” Adalhelm nodded “good, good, when the elves start to shoot at are men from the hill were shoot them with are howitzers while the cannons focus will be divided between the archers and the main blocks of spearmen.” He looked up at the tent full of couriers and NCO’s 

“be on the look out for calvary, we can’t counter them till are own horses get off the ships and recover, in about three weeks. Flanking forces should be brought under the firepower of are cannons.” 


Adalhelm smiled, a cruel thing. 
“And don’t give quarter, were on their turf, the knife ears won’t, so we won’t.” 

Ludwik looked up from his map 
“I deplore that term.” 
“why? there killed are emperor! Razed are town to the ground!” 

“I agree, but just because we fight them is no reason not to respect them.” 
“do you know what there calling us? Mon Keigh! Barbarian! Primitive!”
“I did not know you spoke elf.” Ludwik said 
“I don’t had to beat the damn elf till he told me, spent a hour just staring at me.”
Ludwik stared him in the eye, “you beat a prisoner.” 
“he had it coming, his kind destroyed are citys and are emperor.” 

“were is he?”
“fertilizing some ware on the beach.” 
“now look here,” Ludwik started to point at him “we are the Empire not the Norse, not the chaos raiders, we are civilized! And I will not tolerate this!” 

Adalhelm pulled a ornate pistol from his belt, and looked at it in his hands “you know, when you graduate from the Sylvania military collage they give you a pistol,” he twisted it he could show him the flowing script on the barrel “see that, it the oath of all who join the collage, 'Stand beside me I stand with you, stand behind me, I will protect you, stand before me you fall.' when they handed me this pistol they told me to use it to purge the enemy's of the empire.” 

“are you threatening me?” Ludwik asked 
“no just telling you.” he slid the pistol into its holster 
“ Sylvania,, there land locked, how you end up in the navy?” 

“so I can sail, as well, I know battle and can lead marines as well as any Nordlander. I can also be commissioned to lead field army's.” 

“yes well,” Ludwik shock his head he got side tracked 
“I command this army as I see fit, my morals, my wishs am I understood.” 

“Crystal,” he snapped his fingers his glove had a symbol on the back of it, crossed hammers, “but know that if I feel you are failing the battle due to your morals I will have you arrested.” He walked out Ludwik thought about that symbol hes seen some were, no matter. He looked back at the map, he had a battle to win.

Alltha watched the army of Musketeers push forward between the hills toward them, he locked his shield with his comrades, some how the rattle of the shield wall sounded less victorious and more, a dirge. Errug he shock his head Tyrion death was getting to him, though he was far from alone. All of the 10,000 elves there were the same. 
The humans numbered 8,000 but they had the fire power advantage. 

The six 12 pound cannons were slowly rolled up the hill by teams of strong men, no horses yet, till they got to the top. Panting and barely conscious the men breathing hard, the Puckle guns were set up and the men almost feel asleep, then the elven archers fired the upon Musketeers who feebly tried to return fire, but the archers were way out of range. 
With curses and great sputtering the cannons were turned on there spot to face the archer and the crew fired the preloaded guns. 

The huge plumes of smoke rocketed out of the gun and followed by the whistling howl of the ball they smashed into the elves hard. In main column of Musketeers howitzers were turned and fired there shells arching skyward and plunging down explosives among archers on the hill. 

The Prince on the flank saw the smoke from the cannons, now before they could reload! He drew a horn form his belt and blew it from woodland at the foot of the hills over 1,000 silver helms erupted from the woods and surged up the hill.

The still panting gunners were trying to reload the guns there exhausted limbs like rubber as they swabbed the guns out, drop a bag of powder in, and lift the heavy cannon ball into the gun, when the horn blew. 

Looking down the hill they saw the mass ranks of calvary, there helms and armor gleaming in the light and they heard cheering elves, and crying musketeers.

There own musketeer guards ran to meet them setting up lower down the hills so the Puckle guns could fire over them. 

The silver helms charged forward closer, closer. Then the guns opened.
At maxed aim rate of a shot every other seconds they let rip. The guns blasting to its own metronome they fired there smoke clouds filling the air and the green slopes soon ran red. The 37mm Puckle gun were not true cannons, the Empire was not sure what they were, but they killing machines.

The bullets easily went though one knight, sliced another and cut down a third or fourth, like a bolt thrower. The air was filled with screaming horses, the noise of a peaceful eater of plants turned to war, being butchered. 
The bullets deseated riders, bashed in and though horse skulls but the knee caps were the worst. When bullets smashed though a horse spindly leg the screams were so piteous the Musketeers had to hold there ears, and they would not stop.

To the elves the crys of joy ended as they saw the unmatched force of technology slaying there greatest knights, there moral plummeted nothing could stop them. 

1,000 began, now as they closed to melee only 500 were left, and now the musketeers lowered there guns and the cannon crew brought there pistols to the volley and fired in one volley felling another half. But now was the time 250, against 120 Musketeers victory was creten, to the knights the musketeers did something odd, as one they reached to there belts and pulled something glinting of metal out and took to there end of there guns. 

Now they lowered them and elves found out what it was, if not the name, bayonets, this was a spear wall. lowering themselves the first row kneel, the second one brought there bayonets over therm. The knights charged forword, but the gun fire had devided them,split them. It was not a wall of steel but bricks. Each one individually dealt with bayoneted in one on three combat. The knights did not run, they held true and died, but die they did. The cheers died on the lips of the Elven Spearmen.

The Miltia had no fight left they just want to leave, the Sea Guard as well Alltha was done. The Main body of Musketeers advanced up the archers hill under the arrow raining down upon them the whole time but when they got in range there loosed a volley upon them and the elves fell back. 

Then he heard a noise, cannon fire, Alltha thought at about that, the archer had fallen back, so that left, them.

The cannon balls sliced though the air and hit the ground about a yard in front of the Spearmen, the cannon balls dug into the ground, and slid out of there crater and the 12 pound cannon ball smashed into the elves at chest level like a demonic gore encrusted bowling ball. The Princes too gave up. The horns sounded and the elves fell back. 

Johan watched the elves fall back, now what? He stood on the hill were the archer had been on, it was odd to stand where the kills of his friends stood. To his side Izaak laughed as they watched them fall back 
“were you going? We have something for you!” he fired his musket into the air. 

The jeers echoed into the back of the elven army, it held a portion of the rage of soliders who have had comrades fall in battle. 

Johan was sitting upon a hill, the battle was not tireing, but the arrows, they had filled the air with so many arrows he never look at a cloud the same way again.
Officer began to bellow new orders back to the beach, they did not have supplys to hold new ground, back to the beach. The troops got back to a marching order, and men had to haul the heavy guns back down the hill. 
Izaak stood up from his place on the hill, turned to see Izaak searching a dead elf, clearly died to a musket wound, you could tell. 
“what are you doing?”
“I want something to prove to my childern I was in battle other then a fancy tin can lid.” 
“a what?” 
“a medal, got a ten cent chunk of copper after the war with the Brets.” 
“you were in the Bretonnia campaign? We met in basic how you end up there?”

He moved on to another one with a fancy helm.
“got caught BWTD one to many times.” the infamous, brawling, whoring, thieving, drinking charge. 
A moan, 
“hay look this one still kicken.” a few men gathered around the wounded elf 
“what do we do with him?” 
“we take him with us.” Johan said “General Ludwik want a word with him.” 

Izaak nodded “maybe I can get a pay raise.” 
“you?” 
“well I found him.” Johan nodded 
“Agreed.” he reached over and picked up the elf and found the wound, the bullet got him in the chest. 
“we better hurry this guy might not be long for this world.” Izaak nodded and the two started to almost run to the medical tent set up behind main battle line.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

_"Defeat was not new, but this was new, the technology of the empire was hammering a point home about the elves refuse to even examine the “lesser races” weapons, alone among the three great “good” powers, the Empire, the Dwarfs, and themselves Ulthuan, they had no engineering guilds, no technological advance a choice they made with out thinking, was now one they were paying for.”_

The fires of the camps lit up the night and the silent sullen faces around it. They had failed, the Elves of Ulthuan had failed to hold back the Empire. Now the question was, what now? Tyrion was dead, Teclis was not a general. Alltha sighed, things were bleak, but the Humans great weakness was supply, raiding was there option. 

Alltha stared into the embers, each time they clashed the Humans pulled a new card from there sleeves, on the sea it was there 62 gun battle ships, during the landings it was the Gatling guns, when Dragons flew it was those, what were they, the revolver cannon things and they then show what they could do latter that day by and with just over 120 men take out a 1,000 knights, even the elves can suffer form poor moral and it had hit rock bottom today. 

“take heart,” Alltha looked up, it was a prince his arm in a sling from bullet hitting a shield. “we can win this yet.” 

Alltha shock his head “not the way we have done so far.” “were try something else, if the Dark Elves could not break us what chance to the Mon Keigh have?” 

a second voice around the camp fire spoke 
“a damn good one as these battle show.” 

the Prince shock his head “what would you suggest then surrender?” silence met him, “I rest my,,” before he could say case a booming crack of a rifle echoed though out the dark camp and the princes head soon sported a hole in the forehead. 
Alltha lept up long bow stung looking around for the shooter, in the dark it was impossible to see the smoke cloud from the shot, especially as his eyes were not dilated to the dark due to the camp fire. Alltha lowered his bow along with others, not attack just a lone Sniper. Then the bow shot back up with another crack this time a noble fell there head gear showing the way. 

A group of spear men went into the wood were the shot came from, a few moments latter a pair of cracks echoed out and every one tensed up then the spearmen came out, no sniper and a carrying a two of there injured. 

When the Jager was found he shot two closest elves in the legs so if they had chased after him they have to leave there wounded behind, effective and cruel. 

Alltha sighed, humanity had them on a back foot, they just waited for supply's then they would carry on the conquest. What then?
Teclis awoke in a soft bed, he sat up a voice to his right spoke “good your awake.” he turned and found a young elf with dressed in a simple white smok with the Ishal, the all seeing eye, in red upon her shoulder. 
“where am I?” 
“A hospital were the wounded from the battles are treated.” 

Teclis looked around the feeling was one of sad dispare, not joy. 
he looked at her 
“I take it we lost.” she nodded 
"badly.” 
"I was told that the Phoenix King wished to speak to you upon you awakening he also has the warcrown with him. Hes in the noble house of Icinda in the center of the city.” he nodded “thank you,” 

“Shasha.” she walked off to attend to a poor Elf who had his leg sliced off at the hip by cannon ball. 

Teclis stood up and found set of robes near his bed, the moon staff leaving against the back board. slide the robes over his head he stretched his arm out and the moon staff flew to his grip. 

Standing he walked slowly out of the hospital his mind on, almost auto. Seems while he was sleeping they had moved him he was in Tor Achare, the Phoenix King was here? Must have heard about the news. Who has not at this point.
A few of the elves in the crowds recognized him and pointed, but kept there distance, where Tyrion was strong, handsome and popular, Teclis was not as, approachable. 
When he got to the house he saw it was guarded on all sides by White Lions, and the windows were blocked up, seems the Snipers already had a effect.

Teclis walked up the gate and he was confronted. 
“Loremaster Teclis?” he turned to face the White Lion 
“its me.” 
“can you prove it?” Teclis was exacerbated 
“now how do I answer that, the Moon staff and my sword,” he drew it from his belt 
“thats proof enough.” 
the Lion raised his hand as if to apologize 
“Forgive me, we rather err on the side of cautious.”

"were fighting Humans, they can't blend into a elven crowd.” 
“true, but the Dark Elfs can and do.” Teclis nodded 
The Lion opend the gate and he entered the court yard followed by the Lion. The door the manor proper opened and he was led into the depths of the house.

In the largest room Phoenix King Finubar was going over a map, not much to show the humans had dug in and were holding on the beach after holding territory the expected rapid push for Tor Achare had not materialized he looked up. 
“good you here Teclis,” looking around “I think were done for now, leave us.” the Nobles and Princes left the room escorted by the White Lions till they were alone 

Finubar took a deep breath “first, and I speak for all of Ulthuan, I am sorry for Tyrion his funeral will be held in Averlorn, I will leave soon for it with you, I hope but, there are things to be dealt with first.”

“Like?” Teclis asked 
"like how he died, these snipers are wrecking havoc on us.” Teclis had a lump in his throat as he remembered the day.
"I know, and I know why.” Finubar gestured for him to continue. 
“are commanders all are visual different from the standard troops, easy to pick out and easy to shoot at.” 
"I speak to the nobles about that,” Finubar shock his head 
“you ever feel old? Not in physical sense, but,” he grouped for words “when I was made Phoenix King the Empire was lesser to us, now, they may be equal to us. And while we stay the same, there change, get more powerful were in a race but were not running.” 

Teclis nodded, “just before he died he spoke his concern to me. Said we must adept, or die. That the Empire was onto something.” 

“something to think about.” Finubar sighed “The Empires going to attack again and were need all are resources aligned against them.” 
“what about the Druchii? Every one I spoke to has told me this war is a plot by theto get to us.” 

“I know, not every resource but what we do send to them must be ready to refocus onto any attack by them.” Finubar sighed again. “This war goes, poorly so far moral is low, we need a victory. Still we need them to break camp first, if we attacked there Artillery would shred us.” 
Teclis nodded. 
Finubar looked at him hard “I know the answer but I must ask, how you holding up.”

Teclis thought about it “poorly my king,” 
“I don't say this as you king, but as some who how truly cares, now how do you hold up.” 

“Poorly, again, my mind is in a rut, it just can't get over the fact that his death is my fault.” 

“why would you think that?”
"I was the one who gave magic to the Empire, had I not done that the empire would not have grown powerful and,” his throat got tight “Tyrion would still be alive.”

“this was not your fault, even if it was Tyrion died to a bullet not a spell.” 

"no, but my magic held the Empire together its my fault they still exist and my fault they invaded us.” 

"I still say don't blame your self, blame Malekith he did this, not you.” Teclis nodded Finubar put his hand on his shoulder “come on Teclis we need you, for Tyrion and for us and you can't do that if you blame your self.” Teclis nodded again.

“come Teclis, we have a duty to perform.” he tried to smile. 

The shore of Averlorn was packed, every elf who could came to pay respects to Tyrion at the forefront was the Everqueen who paid her respects upon the warrior who had saved her, and the people of Ulthuan from the Witch King. It said a million elves came to celebrate his life and to honor him. Each elf filed by the body, each said a word of respect, when night fell the water was filled with candles floating upon the tide, from every window lanterns flew lighting up the night. Behind the body, before the crowed went by was the Everqueen, the Phoenix king and Teclis. 

Elfs are a proud and hearty people, but they are not cold blooded. Not a eye there was not most, not even the those who stood with the Phoenix King, not even Teclis, his tears ran the whole night morning a hero, a twin, a visionary and a sibling. 
With respect paid the body was lifted into upon a stretcher and was set upon a funeral pyre. Nodding to Teclis the Phoenix King handed him a bow, on the shore a regiment of long bow men stood ready. Teclis lit the tip wrapped in cloth soaked in oil in a blazer and lifted it sky ward and fired it. 

The Teclis was a poor shot, so he guided the arrow with magics. He watched as the arrow cast a golden trail across the night sky like a comet trailing sparks and it hit the wooden funeral pyre. At that signal the archers loosed there burning shafts sending a hail of fiery comets sky ward and into the pyre lighting it ablaze casting reflections upon the water. 

Goodbye Tyrion Teclis thought as he watched the boat burn your grand plan to save the elves will not be led headed by you. 

"Tyrions funeral was collective sadness to the elven people, though the Empire had but a toe hold they had smashed any attempt to dislodge them, but while the Funeral took place others had no rest, in the Empire and beyond.” 

_My lord.
Over the course of a two battles we managed to acquire are beach head. As of the writing of this letter no major, minor towns or villages have been taken, also as of the writing no counter attacks have been lunched both the battles were made on are terms. Losses can be found on Tab B as compiled by Staff Medical Officer Lenya Adler the totals are as follows, 
Human: Wounded 1206 : Deaths:775 
Elf Wounded: unknown Deaths: 2030

It should be noted that Gatling guns, and Puckle guns are the most dangerous by number of deaths, but it must be noted that they consumed a vast amount of ammo and in field trials are far weaker on the offense on the end of a long supply line. 
Supplies are good, but we can’t commit to are objective of Tor Achare with out at least 10,000 more men, 60 tons of powder and ammo, more Gatling gun and Puckle guns, and heavy 34 pound cannons. Also we need Calvary, perhaps 600 I leave the number to you my lord, 300 Oxen are needed as well to haul the cannons as of now my men are spending all their energy moving them, not shooting them.
Admiral Adalhelm has requested 8 additional battle ships included the 100 gunner Battle ship Kraken along with another 100 tons of powder and shot and 300 marines.

These are the minmal numbers we need if we are to take Tor Achare, and began expansion north and south, if we were to minimize the number we could take Tor Achare, but we would be unable to expand form there or counter a large army. 

I understand the situation the main land is in as related to troop deployments, never the less I feel that if we don’t take the Initiative soon were will lose are tender foot hold.
Your Loyal Servant abroad, Field Marshal Ludwik von Warenhari_
Emperor Richter read the letter, a discrepancy hit him 
“Renard I don’t recall a Admiral Adalhelm, do you?”
“Nor do I my lord, I do recall a General Adalhelm from Sylvania,” Renard walked over to a cabinet and opened it up and looked though files held in drawers. 

“In fact if I remember correctly in are research of the Children of Sigmar members,” he found the file stamped as it was with the crossed hammers that was the Children’s Symbol and he opened up and thumbed though the papers till he found the one on Adalhelm and drew it out. 

“he’s the Childerns Landmeister In Slyvania.” 
"hes a what?”Richter asked as he read the page over

"Landmeister, the Children of Sigmar fancy themselves as knights and are divided into chapters the Landmeisters command the chapters, he commands the Chapter in Slyvania, which I should note tend to be the most paranoid and xenophobic and militant of all the chapters which is saying something.” 

Renard walked around Richter’s desk as he spoke 
“above him in the chain of command is are the Hochmeister and GroBgebietiger who are the over all leader and high officers respectively. The Hochmeister is chosen by the Generalkapitel who are a collection of the of all Landmeisters who met to decide who becomes the new Hochmeister which is a position held for life.”

"so that’s what he is, so why is he there? “I thought Admiral Harmon would be sent not him.” 

“I don’t know sir, he was trained as a army commander but I can not say he’s not doing a good job as a Admiral so far, having won a naval battle and he has managed to keep what supplies we have sent from being harmed.” 

"yes, still I rather he was in the army, try to find Admiral Harmon, if that fails then send a new Admiral up with the fleet to take over.” 
“You intend to follow through with Field Marshal Ludwik requests?” 

“in full. The Bretons have been quite and the peasants appear to have accepted are rule, after all it’s just trading one oppressive monarch for less oppressive Emperor, have the men drawn from all regions equally, no one regions is to be over drawn. While your doing that send the ships to clear the way first we don’t want to be raided.” 

"yes my lord.” 
"oh and send this page on to him so he knows what he is up to.” 
“Yes my lord.” 

In the City of Kislev Tzar Aleksei was trying to think of what to do. He sat in the throne room with adviser to each side. 
“so the Empire refuse to take down those forts,”
"so Horshe says.” foreign Adviser Ilya said. 
“so the question is what do we do about it?” Aleksei sighed “we can’t attack them, as much as we like to think other wise we need them, but at this point they don’t need us. So direct action is no good.” Silence 
“no matter,” he said “we have other matter to attend,” looking to his military adviser Rasputin Vadik

"How goes the modernizing of the army?” 
“so, so.” He said 
“the Troops love the Gattling guns we have bought, but muskets are coming slower the newly raised Streltsy regiments tend to prefer there axes to the hand gun and fire discipline tends to be lower also a great many cut their guns into carbines for quicker firing, personally it’s a matter of preference, range or quickness but what do you say on the matter?” 

“I agree it is preference, what of cannons?” 
“the light guns are being used with gusto, bigger ones are problematic on mud of summer but in winter or late summer there perfect.” 

"can we make are own weapons or do we still buy them from the Empire?”

“We still buy them, but we had a message from the Dwarfs saying that if we let them have the Gatling guns we bought they could more cheaper, but if we do that the treaty we made with the Empire that lets us buy from them promise that will attack us and enforce tribute equal to the losses and after Bretonnia I do not want to test that.” 

“I agree.” Aleksei said “what else is there?” 
“nothing we need to check on for this week.” 
“good, leave I have business to attend to.” the advisers all bowed and left the room. 

Alecksei stood up and left to, vie the door behind his throne and he walked out though the hall way and down a set of stairs till he got to his personal garden of simple plants that could take the Kislev winter and still flower in summer, mostly due to some interept gardeners who cross bred plants to take the cold and got paid some money out of the Tzars personal coin purse. 

In the garden siting on a bench was a women who was different from the tall Gospodars or the more heavily built Ungols, fair of skin and dark of hair her eyes showed a light tint of blue. At either side of of her were a pair of soldiers in a sort of light chain mail with halberds. 

She looked up and smiled at Aleksei, but the smile had a hard edge behind it of one who would not relent. 

“Any news yet?” 
“my spy's say the Empire is withdrawing troops from Bretonnia for the war with the Elves.” 
“then its time for me take my leave.” she stood up 
“thank you again Aleksei for the asylum, we planed to just hide in your land for a while the aid you've given us,” she shock her head 
“thank you.” 

"its nothing Queen Levilla,” she stood up 
“it is “something” when I reclaim my kingdom I will repay you some how on my honor of a Breton.” 

“I consider it paid if you raise a little hell with the Empire.” 
“I intended to do that any way.” the gleam in her eye was almost evil. 

“I wish you well.” Aleksei said, “I hope you learned what I asked you to.” she calmly pulled her sleeve back reveling the gleam the scale armor that sat under her warm cotton dress. “indeed, when I go home hopefully never to leave again, unless I visit you of course, I will be ready for the war.” 

"Do you need anything else.” Levilla turned to face him “a fast ship and a good crew.”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

cna you do me a favor? if you read it i would like comments this is not exacly a universal opiona, the elves geting there clocked cleaned I would like a opinon on these storys.
_"the battle of the bay of Charace was, on paper, much more difficult for the empire, even with the Kraken the elves were now ready and had mustered more of there great fleet. The Empire would now have to out fight almost four to one odds.”_

Admiral Adalhelm held his telescope up as he watched the Elven navy approach, frowning, that was a lot of ships. They could only defeat so many he dropped the scope from his eye. 
He started giving orders the ships slowly turned there side so any who entered the bay would face the massive broadside power of the foes.

Silently he congratulate his idea to place Howitzers on either side of the bay. He could see the earthen Palisades that entrenched the guns, any who entered would not only his navy but there fire power of high explosive shells and quicklime. The elven ships swung into the harbor seeking to crash into and crush the humans not seeing the, relatively small fortification. 

They held fire, waiting for the Battleship, “on my mark.” the tension was so high they you could stop cannon balls with it. 

“FIRE AT WILL!” the cannons of the Titan roared followed by the other battle ships the cannon balls intersected the ships and raking the long side of the ship ripping them from bow to stern. 

Then the howitzers roared to life. The quicklime glowed though the air like burning coals and they impacted the ships at the rear of the formation the explosive shot ripping rigging and splintering the wooden hull. This was followed by quicklime the chemical warhead lit sails and rigging alight and blinded the sailors who tried to fight it. 

In fact the ship Typhoon Warrior lost control and veered to the left crashing upon the shore were Musketeers promptly moved to capture it and the crew who could offer no resistance blinded as they were. 

The elven ships tried to close but there sails and rigging kept getting smashed by Chain shot and there speed suffered as the ships closed the Gattlings and Puckle guns came into play as before they swept the deck, but unlike before the elves did not yield. They charged and sliped over there own gore in to the teeth of the ships Gattling guns, Puckle guns, and grapeshot.
Leaping the two foot gap between ships the Sea Guard landed among musketeers who expend there ammo in a volley that failed to stop them. In this battle, man to elf, Bayonet, to sword, the Sea Guard had every advantage but one, numbers. 
Still they fought like killing machines the humans were sorely pressed but even as they fought the cannons raged on sinking the ship they came upon, the elves were ground down by the marines aboard even as they inflicted great harm upon the crew they were overwhelmed. The ships that could not close do to lack of sails fell back out the bay Howitzers firring upon them as they fell back.

Admiral Adalhelm held his telescope up as he watched the Elven navy fall back,with a cruel smile they had, if not won then draw'ed. 

Putting it down he gave new order “hold positron we need to wait for the reinforcements.” 
and it will keep Ludwik off my back for a while. The use of Quick lime shells was touchy, against orks it was fine, but elves and humans? If Ludwik knew he had used it he would,,,

“I am going to kill him!” Ludwik said as softly as he could as he stared at the elf in the medical tent with a badana around his eyes “I told him don't use the Quicklime, and what does he do, he uses it!”

the elf chuckled slightly “seems the mighty Empire is not united.” 

“Indeed we are not,” Ludwik said “but do not read more into are difference then you might wish, it can only harm you.” 

“wisdom, from a foe, what kind of world is this?” 
“a mad one,” Ludwik said he turned to the adviser behind him “form a light infantry squad I want to get a message to the elves.” 

“now remind me how we got “volunteered” again?”Johan asked Izaak 
“well I was with you and you were trying to see that pretty nurse of yours and we were the ones closest to him.” the ten musketeers pushed toward the city of Tor Achare 

“we should have run into a patrol by now, if I was the elven general I would have a picket line out a good mile, mile and half.” 

a voice from the shadows of the forest trail spoke “we did.” and a body came with it, in a robe with armor under it and his face had a cloth wrap around it his hands held a long bow with a strung arrow. 
Turning around they found themselves surrounded by Shadow Warriors
“scouts.” it was a statement one of the warriors said. 

Johan took a deep breath trying not to reach for his musket, “ messengers.” he reached into a bag and pulled a piece of parchment out and handed it to the Warrior who spoke first, the Shadow walker though he did not know it. 
The warrior took it from his hand and opened it with one hand the long bow still strung and still pointing at him reading it over he spoke again. 
“return form whence you came, one step forward and you will die.” and the Shadow warrior seemed to melt into the shadows though they knew the long bow were still pointing at them. 

“god I am glad we heavy weapons with out them we be screwed.” a Musketeer said. 

“Ya, lets go.” the men walked, or rather ran back to the safety of there lines.

Teclis moved back to Tor Achare to over see the defenses, though elf in command was Warder Lethid. 

Lethid slid the letter across to Teclis “take a look at this,” Teclis picked it up “seems this Field Marshal Ludwik wish's to negotiate the release of any all prisoner take so also he apologize, and he says this in the letter, “despite that fact that what has been done is unforgivable” for Admiral Adalhelm use of incendiary quicklime ammunition.” 

Teclis looked at the map, still made little sense to him, but he could tell that first attack on the Empire fleet had gone poorly a second wave of troops and ships had to be inbound. 

“so, what do we do?” 
"he said that if we agree we are to send a single warrior into his camp with a white flag, he will be are appointed negotiator.” he looked up “Teclis do you even know what “quicklime” is?” 
“no, but incendiary means burning, so a explosive?” 

“humm, we will send a White Lion Guardian they know the land best.” 

“agreed.” Teclis said 

"Field Marshal Ludwik the elf with the white flag is here.” 
"good escort him here.” 

Ludwik took a deep breath this had to be done carefully 
the elf walked in. he was huge, a axe slung over his shoulder draped with a white lion pelt. 

Ludwik took a deep breath “I am Field Marshal Ludwik, you?” 
“Guardian Lenard.” 
"well good this should not take long,” 
“whats quicklime?” Lenard asked 
"you don't know?” Ludwik sighed and took a chair. “quicklime blinds when it gets into the eyes, and in contact with water it burst into flame.” 
hes eyes went wide 
“and you used this on my people?!” 
a few musketeers moved into the tent at the yell. 
“I did not, Adalhelm did and though I have no true authority over him I will try to punish him some how.”

“where are they now?” 
“follow me we have been caring for them as best we can.” he stood up and led the elf to the medical tents. The doctor looked at them funny then opened the flap.
Lenard was not well received by the Human patients all glares and a few curses, as there wounds were given by elf's it was expected after passing another divider they got to the part for the recovering prisoner.
Unlike the rest this part had musketeers standing guard at each end of tent. They saluted at Ludwik who responded the same. 
Lendar walked forward the nearest elf in a bed and spoke to him, in elfven.
_"how are you?”
“fine, except the blindness.”
"only Mon Keigh have have the intelligence and the lack of morals to invent that kind of weapon.” 
" I don't know about lack of morals, Ludwik seem to feel regretful that it has come to blows.”_ he nodded and turned to face Ludwik, “what do you propose?” 

“simple, you get wagon or a carage or something, drive it up, we load them in it and you take them back. We won't shoot at it and you won't have warriors with it.” 

"agreed I shall head back to Tor Achare for to tell Warder Lethid.” 
“Good, though you might want to keep moving the wounded.” They both knew when the Empire moved Tor Achare was the first target. 

“I tell him that to do that,” Lendar searched for words, “you don't have to do this, it would have been easier to hold them, or kill them, as Adalhelm might have.” 

“we maybe at war, but I still remember are past friendship and respect it.” 

Lendar nodded “when we meet in battle may it be done honorably.” Ludwik nodded his head. 
“may it be so.” 
The massive elven fleet loomed just out the bay not willing to get closer to the howitzers and unwilling to get close the guns of the fleet. Admiral Stephan Steinway aboard the Kraken pulled his scope away. “time to teach them not to screw with the Empire's fire power.” he murmured then he yelled to crews who manned mirrors from which to signal to the other ships his orders. 

“Form Line!” 

The ships started lined up in a single column of over 500 tons of, wood, sail, rope, man and gun. The elven ships turned and to face the new threat captain Isconda lead the charge in the Ship Chosen of Ulthuan “full sail!” the ships lept forward, “man the bolt throwers! Prepare for boarding.” the sailed around the first ship in the column, the 62 gunner , to avoid being rammed, and promptly got riddled with cannon balls that tore into her port side before they could throw grapples over the ship was out of range, but the next ship in line the lighter 53 gunner Pride of Nuln, got into it.

Once again before they could throw hooks the ship pummeled them with a full broad side. Then the third ship down lined up.
Isconda was stunned it was the biggest ship he had seen, dwarfing even his mighty 90 ton vessel, this one was clearly 180 tonnage at least! One by one he watched in horror as gun ports swung open and out ran countless 12 pounders, 24 pounders and the biggest 36 pounders. 

“by Khaine, were doomed.” he said just before a volley of 100 guns hammered into the ship. Splinters were sent flying though the air a a hailstorm of wood and iron one of the splinters was what killed him a errent hunk of wood smashed into him and broke his neck. 

Admiral Stephan smiled, his fleet cut though the elves like a knife and as he parted them they were shot by cannon fire of the fleet. He smiled again as another ship was turned into splinters by volley after volley of cannons. He invented the line of battle and now he proved it for all the world to see.

Adalhelm watched with a grim smile as the elven fleet that had blockaded them was smashed or run off. Adalhelm turned to his crew and started to yell 
"well what are you waiting for? 21 gun Salute!”
the ships cannons rang out one by one, dry with no cannon ball just booming powder, 21 plumes of smoke rippled across the ships top deck in homage to there saviors. 

As they did the Fluyts that were close behind the line sailed into the bay, aboard them were almost 10,000 more men, 60 tons of powder and ammo, 400 Calvary, and 300 Oxen, on 15 Fluyts the ships sailed in to the bay victory lay ahead, they hoped, for they knew not how important Tor Achare was.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

if you want me to keep posted then reply so i know if any one is bothering to read what i write.

_"Tor Achare is a city of history and power, statues of marble loom over courtyards, in its garrison 20 thousand elfs lay in wait for battle before it was reinforced to almost 30 thousand , but more then that Tor Achare is part of the Waystone network should it be destroyed the disruption would unshackle vast tides of raw energy and doom the world. That the Empire did not worship choas was beyond the point, they need to hold Tor Achare or the world would be doomed to die at some point.” _


Teclis was charged with holding the left wing of the arm Lethid would have the center, right was given to Korhil Captain of the White Lions. They held a number of the bigger hills topped with archers and bolt throwers with there spear men arrayed around them. 
To the right flank White Lions held the far exterm of each end of the line and growling around were the heavy War Lion Chariots. 

To the center sat a strong core of Sea guard and a trifecti of Phoenix Guard regiments. The left flank held formidable Sword masters and a pair Dragon mages between the center and the left were Silver helms upon a smaller hill and between the right and the center were Ellyrian Reavers.


They watched silently as the Empire army arrayed it self before them, the wind filled with beating, drums and the sky was blocked by peneats and flags of the regiments. 

The Humans held lower land but some of it was wooded, there Right flank was anchored by a thick forest and the men rapidly faded from sight the center held Musketeers as did the right and left, but the left held most of the heavy cannons giving them excellent Enfilade fire while the center flank had only 12 pounders, to defend them were a majority of the Grenadiers and Storm Trooper, the right had only Gattling guns and Puckle guns along with a few regiments of infantry and all the Jagers, as the trees kept cannon fire from being effective, though Gattling guns and Puckle guns were space though out evenly.

Behind the Empire lines sat a Howitzer battery there muzzles raised, pointing to the sky ready to begin and there 600 dragoons and horse artillery battery's defenders reserve along with a pair of Stormtrooper regiments and Ludwik command tent. 

Cannons set up in the main line of battle in a place of pride next to Gatling guns and Puckle guns, Howitzer behind in the trees Silence echoed across the field the elves in determination, the Humans in fear, they had never thought that many elves would every come to battle. They numbered 1,700, the elves fielded over 30,000. 

As per there training they took branches sharpen to a raiser point and placed them in front of there positron to defend from calvary but as they did that they wondered what the plan was attack, fall back, dig in? 

Ludwik meanwhile was doing math behind them in his command tent. The war collage had reduced war to a algorithm. If you know the rate of fire, and troop density, they you know how many you can kill. 

The numbers added up, still Ludwik thought about it, if he was wrong. He sighed he was committed should he break now the elves would smash his army. He gave the order 
“Begin the bombardment, and may Sigmar guide us.”

The two army's stared at each other over the smooth lightly hilled land between the two army's, when roars echoed among the hill Howitzers came to life and the elves surged foreword even as explosive shells rained among them. Cannons in the front rank roared to life spewing cannon balls at chest level in the heart of the elven army each ball or blast slayed dozens. The Archers loosed shaft after shaft sky ward to land among the musketeers who responded with blasts of there Muskets. 

"Ready!” the Brigadier yelled in parade ground form, “level!” Johan's gun dropped in time with the rest of the Regiment to face the on rushing elven army, he felt a dirt clod kicked up by the Howitzers hit him the head,
“FIRE!” the guns as one discharged into the elven army the entire front rank fell over like men punched in the gut, only they would not stand up again.

Trying hard to hear the commander over the rapidly bangs of Gattlings and Puckle guns that along with the cannons ripped holes in the elven line, he was sure he heard the distinctive hiss of a canister worth of musket balls from a cannon some ware, he reloaded.

Taking a paper cartage from his Bandoleer he bit the end off, grimaced at the taste of the powder, levered the striker to half cocked and poured a bit of powder in the pan, and pored the rest down the barrel with the bullet, taking his ramrod he jamed it as fast as he could.

Now he was ready to fire with the poured powder down barral the hammer pulled back, the Brigadier yelled “form Square!” looking up he saw the elves right almost right on top of them.” rapidly the line changed, the countless weeks on parade grounds lent speed to this form as a 300 man square formed up. 

The Brigadier kept yelling “Hold fire!” the men held, mostly a few men fired out of time, the Elven Infanty charged though the stakes and they were now 25 metres away, “Fire!” the front rank guns discharged and the elves fell, and those behind them tripped over the dead, slowing them down so the second rank could fire again and rapidly a pile grew of dead elves that slowed those behind them, giving the troops more time to reload at the max rate of fire, one shot every 15 seconds though for many it was slower.
The center held the thick squares fended off any attack the elves made, the left cannons spew canister rapidly and often into the elfs who got close created great piles of shredded corpses. A group of silver helms swung wide to try and flank them as the elf infantry rammed into the death storm of canister only to run into storm troopers, the hardest infantry the Empire had.

They crashed upon another square there and were repulsed they swung round again, all the while under punishing gun fire from Gatling guns and Puckle guns and crashed upon them again, this time they ran upon the Grenadiers and they found the ground explode under them as the heavy iron grenades detonated under there feet. 
The High elves unleshed there strongest magics upon the cannons. Teclis him self tried to lead the push. 

A cannon ball whizzed over head Teclis raised his hands and the ball bounced off a shimmering shield, the humans noticed though and volley of muskets came on him.

Teclis was forced to undignifiedly leap to the ground so he did not spend all the time trying to block attacks. 
Standing back up he looked around, this attack was failing, time to unleash the reserves. He drew power into himself and sent a burst of light sky ward, the signal the Dragon Mages went sky ward.
The Dragon Mages flew forward the plan called for them to go for the cannons and they did. Falling upon them the unleashed great gouts of fire magic sweeping cannons the in fire many a powder charge exploded scattering confusing all but the hardened stormtroopers on that flank.

But they was a retribution coming as one the Stormtroopers pummeled them with over 400 50 caliber musket ball that shredded wings and pummeled them. And the cannons they missed bellowed at almost point black range. 

Suffice to say they died.

But the great bulk of the drove a gap in the line and broke the disciplined defenders with a gap. 
Teclis winced at the death of the mages, he remembered them from the tower, but he need to push the attack. Teclis summoned a defensive shield around him self and a regiment of elite sea guard and drove it forward. 

Ludwik was inundated in messengers that told him of the battle. But when word came from the left flank of the falling lines he gave them his Dragoons and horse artilary. Rapidly howitzers were reaimed, not for close support, they were too inaccurate for that but they layed suppressive fire upon the the middle, no man land to try and keep troops from exploiting it.

The shells landed fast and furious forming a wall of raining shells that tore the once green meadow in to a moonscape while painting it in hues of red, brown and dirt orange. 

The left flank was in disarray the flames that still lingered still set off powder charges and the Elves who got though the walls pushed forward and closed. In the swirling melee the Stormtroopers fought sea guard spear to bayonet, in this battle the shields of the guard gave a advantaged, but if a Stormtroopers was left alone for 15 seconds he reloaded and in close range the muskets could punch tough the shields more then half the time.

Teclis blocked another expertly done jab and swung his sword round and cleaved the gun in half. While the storm trooper looked at the gun in surprise Teclis drove his sword into and though his shoulder. The arm less trooper fell to the ground clutching try to stem the gushing blood from the wound. 

For the 40thtime that battle a musket ball rammed into a flowing energy barrier Teclis had to pause and summon more power for it, those muskets really packed a punch they kept him from using his full power or the the barrier would fall and the muskets would possible kill him. 

Then a new noise enter the cacophony of battle the screams of speared horses. 

Charging in a wedge led by a Grandmaster Engineer atop a mechanical steed the Dragoons hammered into flank of the elven lines while farther back lighter horse cannons started to rain canisters into those elf's who were unengaged, Teclis watched as horse men managed to stabilize the gap by literally jumped off there horses and started to use shortened carbines to drive the elves back,

The left flank was firm, fewer cannons but firm. 

The center still held, not even slightly bowed though most of the Heavy weapons had run out of ammo and powder. 

The Right flank though,,,
when the elves surged forward they did not meet massed musket fire but massed rifle fire. 

When they charged toward the woods they had been driven back by rifle and Gattling and no matter how hard they pushed forword they could not get to the humans with any speed. 

Alltha ducked low as the Gattling guns swept the crest of the low hill once more. A archer broke cover to fire a arrow, only to get hit by a booming crack of a Rifle. Alltha had been behind that ditch for a good 20 minites and he was no closer to closeing with the humans then before. When they charged as a regiment there leaders were shot out from under the helmets. 

Now they could not go forward or back.
A voice spoke into his ear turning slightly he saw a White Lion, or rather the White Lion, Korhil for he had led them into this he would lead them out.
“Teclis will be summon up a mist to cover are retreat.” 
“where did this go wrong,” Alltha asked “were did we fail?” 
Korhil sighed “I don't know.” he crawled off making sure not to attract the attention of the guns to tell the rest of the now spread out right wing. 
Alltha waited for five more minutes nothing, the noise from the rest of the battle echoed in his ears. Then the mist fell. 

It was thick and black slowly Alltha stood up, nothing, then he ran back form whence he came as fast as he could. 

The messengers began to say the elves had fallen back Ludwik sat down it was done, now the casualty reports.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

_"Tor Achare defenders were defeated, the elves were split, if this was any one else they would fight to the last up the streets of Tor Achare. But the Empire did not worship chaos, and the risk of a cannon ball damaging the waystone was too great that and Ludwiks understanding led to the choice.”_

The elven army led the refuge column out of the city, in truth few left the others were too proud to leave the city. The Empire would not drive them out even if they were surrendering for now.
The Phoenix guard remained to guard the waystone now it was Teclis job to tell the Empire about the waystone network. 

Teclis watched the Human army approach the city they were in column and as they got to the wall they broke into A line of battle, the cannons the elves feared up front. Teclis had a white flag as he approached the empire army a human picket line he was stopped by a young musketeer with a older more hard bitten musketeer beside him. 

“wait here, we sent word to Ludwik.” 
“Indeed.” silence then the younger one asked a question 
“so what is it like,”
“what?” Teclis was confused
“I have always been on the right end of a cannon whats it like on the receiving end of are weapons?” 

Teclis thought about that “terrifying, to charge Gattling gun is a one way trip to death.”

The Young one nodded his head “not fair is it?” 
“no, its not.” Teclis said. 
The messenger ran back up “Ludwik will meet with him.” “Ok follow me Knife Ear.” the old musketeer said
Teclis looked to the young one for explanation he just touched his ears to explain it.
"oh,” Elfs had pointy ears. 

Teclis shrugged they called them Mon Keigh. He was led though the battle lines, past the more impressive weapons he supposed. He met Ludwik in the middle of the lines 

“greetings?” 
“Teclis.” 
“Teclis, the mage who taught us magic?”
“the same mage who regrets it.” Ludwik said nothing
"congratulation, you've won, Tor Achare is yours.”

“wait your surrendering?” 
“this city, we can't afford damage to it. May I speak to you in private?” 
“indeed. You may.” 
for a hour Ludwik listened to Teclis, Ludwik sat down, “by Sigmar what have gotten are selfs into.” 
“the risks to the world are another reason to called this invasion off.” Ludwik gave grim smile
“doubt it, Emperor Richter wants a empire that the sun shall never set on. So if Tor Achare is so important why it take us only two days of solid campaigning to take it?”

“military schoolers will spend all of time pondering that.”
"very well then, you may post as many troops as you wish in the city to guard the waystone say what you will humans fall to chaos more then elves do.” 

“we have, sort of, Phoenix Guards.” 

Ludwik “very well, as long as they don't attack us, even if you are, I have no problem with them, I don't think Richter will either he wants a empire but its with the best of intentions. The end of the world is not one of thouse intentions.” 

"You Ludwik are not a bad man.” Teclis said 

“for your enemy to say that is the greatest honor a person, man or elf can get thank you, this will be on my next communique with the Emperor.” Teclis nodded “I shall leave now.” he stood up 

“of course,” Ludwik pointed to a pair of stormtroopers “lead him from the camp once he gets to the outer picket line you may leave him.” 

“Sir.” the trooper saluted and Teclis followed him back to the elven lines.

My lord.
Upon the arrivle of the new troops we proptly took to the field and in a battle north of Tor Achare we crushed a elven army of outnumbering us at least two to one, once more casualties can be found on tab B.

After the battle the Eleves surrendered Tor Achare with out further struggle. For the following reason.
When the world was young Chaos flowed but in a ritual the Elves worked a spell trapping the magic into vortex though to contain it they placed way stones all over the island that channel the power to raw power of chaos to the center of the island, toward the vortex, if to many of these way stones are damaged or destroyed the raw power of chaos will be unleashed. 

Tor Achare is one such way stone and, know I do not speak hyperbolically, had a cannon ball landed wrong the world would have been doomed. As of now the way stone is guarded by a regiment of Phoenix guard, and I have no plan to change that.

Emperor, I have always felt reservations about this war, but they pale compared to what I feel now. Emperor I beg of you, make peace, we have shown are power we can get anything we want, if we continue this war we will be playing a game of Kislev roulette with the fate of the world. 

Your Loyal Servant abroad, Field Marshal Ludwik von Warenhari

Emperor Richter read the letter for the fourth time, he stood up and poured himself a glass of wine after drinking it he spoke.

“What do you think Renard?” 
"I think that we need to find a second source, a victim will say anything to make the pain stop.”
"has to be written down some where you mean?”
“indeed, such a fact could not have dodged the Imperial library.” 
“all eight storys?” 
"we have a Musketeer regiment not doing anything right now. They can look.” Renard said
“very well, if its not in the Imperial library it does not exist, in the mean time do advance, carefully if this is true we don't dare damage anything that Phoenix guard are defending, make that a general order.” Richter said 

“yes my lord.”

Arigast frowned and walked away from the enchanted mirror, normally they allowed the transfer of sight and sound, this one glued to the underside of the emperors desk were he got his briefings transfered sound only. 

The Lord Arigast spoke to a underling “the Empire will make peace, I think we can get more out of them, go destroy a coastal town of your choosing, dress like High elves, ware there clothing, arm yourself as they do. Spear the men and crucifix the women, disfigure the dead you do not spear, and leave a few alive in the town and do not chase a great number so that they may tell what has happened.” 

The Dark elf master nodded “yes my lord.” and he turned to leave Arigast smiled he would like to see peace made in the face of that!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Better, this is much better than you did before. You still have a lot of grammar issues, the most notable of which is not capitalizing the first letter of a sentence but this is substantially more well constructed than your previous chapters.


----------

